# New Steinberg Reverence Convolution Reverb



## germancomponist (Mar 23, 2009)

Has anyone already tested the new Steinberg Reverence reverb?

There are stereo and 4 channel IRs, but I can`t hear any panning I did in a mix in the Reverence-channel.... . :( o/~ 

Thanks

Gunther


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Mar 23, 2009)

I regret I can't update now (very little cash) :-(


----------



## IvanP (Mar 23, 2009)

Yeah, 200 € for an upgrade... is it really worth it? seems a bit too much in these days for only a revamp and 3 new features...

It did more sense from C2 to C4 for 120 €...

I may finally re-consider  switching to Logic if it continues this way...


----------



## Przemek K. (Mar 23, 2009)

Yes I have tested it.

Its quite a nice new addition in Cubase, besides the fantastic VST expression( just love it)

Well, the IR's are quite good ant there are many of them.
You can reverse them of course, there is also an EQ, and so on.

The only downside is, it introduces a large latency and therefor is not really suited for realtime work. Its also a CPU hog. I hope that Steinberg will improve the performance.

"There are stereo and 4 channel IRs, but I can`t hear any panning I did in a mix in the Reverence-channel".

...BUT I didn't export anything yet with the 4 channel IRs. I think in the cubase forum I saw a thread about this panning issue, I'm not sure though.


----------



## JacquesMathias (Mar 23, 2009)

Hey Gunther!

How are you my friend? I am really busy here... :shock: [/url]

I have got CUBASE 5. I like REVerence. VST expression will change my way of working if i can get all my libraries ready for it.

Here is a demo with its internal impulses:

http://www.jacquesmathias.com/Adventures%20in%20the%20Lost%20World.mp3 (http://www.jacquesmathias.com/Adventure ... 0World.mp3)

I am working on more pieces where i am using REVerence. If you like, i can let you know what impulses i have used.

Cheers! 

Jacques


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Mar 23, 2009)

Great piece of music!


----------



## JacquesMathias (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks Peter!

Your impulses sound very good to my ears, will buy them in the future.


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks very much!

You do not have a Brazilian name, are you native or have you moved there? Just very curious


----------



## JacquesMathias (Mar 23, 2009)

You are welcome! 

Actually, my roots are Portuguese and Italian. My father parent's came to Brasil around 1920, so my father was already born here, in 1947. I don't have Portuguese citizenship yet, but have got all the documents, and will soon. My mother's parents are Italians, but arrived here earlier. Some people ask about my name, particularly europeans, because it isn't really Brazilian.  Mathias is my mother's last name, whose precise roots i am not aware of. Unfortunately, don't know. Anyway, i fell more like a Universe's resident than Brazilian, Portuguese, Italian or anything else.  
You know, one of the great things about Brasil, is that you grow up in a middle of people from totally different cultures, with their own habits, legacy, genetic, culture and so on. Consequently, you learn to see beauty in different kinds of arts, and to have a lot of respect for their roots and culture. It isn't definitely the place where i am gone live all my life, but will always proudly carry with me as my root, wherever i go. 

Best


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks Jacques!

Inspiring story!


----------



## Przemek K. (Mar 23, 2009)

Jacques, thats a great demo. If it's not too much hassle for you, could you post which IR's you used ?


----------



## germancomponist (Mar 24, 2009)

JacquesMathias @ Mon Mar 23 said:


> Hey Gunther!
> 
> How are you my friend? I am really busy here... :shock: [/url]
> 
> ...



Hi Jacques my friend,

all works fine here and there is a lot to do. o/~ I hope all works fine for you too.

A nice demo you did here! Yeah, the convo-reverb from Steinberg sounds great.

My question about the panning: Can you hear any panning what you did in the effect-send-channel to the reverb (wet only)? 

Best,

Gunther


----------



## Przemek K. (Mar 24, 2009)

JacquesMathias @ Mon Mar 23 said:


> Przemek K. @ Mon Mar 23 said:
> 
> 
> > Jacques, thats a great demo. If it's not too much hassle for you, could you post which IR's you used ?
> ...



Thanks man. I'll try them out.


----------



## germancomponist (Mar 24, 2009)

In another thread here I read this:



JT3_Jon @ Mon Mar 23 said:


> ....."From what I have read, people are using 3 altiverbs early reflections ONLY (no tails) to place dry samples in a room & help achieve depth. This is where Altiverb seems to shine, as they have taken inpulses of single rooms from multiple positions. So you can run your strings through the "close" mics, winds/brass through the mid, and perc through the "far." From there they use a single altiverb "tail" at the end of the chain for the actual hall sound." .....



So, have I to do the same with the new Steinberg Reverence to get the right panning? Should be true, yes, no?

Thanks


----------

